# DIY Tower speakers - Help Please



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm looking to replace my old Polk audio monitor 10's from I don't know how long ago and I settled on making my own. I have little to know knowledge of how to make a speaker enclosure in terms of making it sound good but I have allot of experience in working with wood and making furniture and other things. What I am really looking for is help with any part of the process since I don't know anything about where to start. Looking to make two large, relatively simple tower speakers with one or more drivers.


----------



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

There's a lot of designs available on the net. IME, the most difficult part is building and finishing the cabinets when working with a completed design. What is your budget?


----------



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

Not exaclty sure, probably up to 400 excluding the wood for the speakers.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'd take a look at some of the designs at:

Zalytron
Madisound
Parts Express

Zalytron has the best prices and uses good drivers, terrible website and a "gruff" owner.
Madisound has a better variety of kits and uses good drivers
Parts Express probably has the most variety, but typically their drivers are more expensive compared to the other two and, based soley on someone else's opinion that I trust, their kits aren't up to the standards as those of Zalytron or Madisound.

I'd take a look at the descriptions and see if any catch your eye.

Stuff to remember to buy when you the drivers as it may not be included in a kit (ask first of course):

Binding Posts
Feet
enclosure stuffing
Closed foam tape
Driver Screws -- much easier/cheaper to get them from these from one of the companies listed above.
Flared Ports -- gives better performance than non-flared

JCD


----------



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

I found these directions and i like the design and they seem simple enough. The one thing about it however is I would like it to be a two way system with a tweeter along with the woofer. Do these look like good designs and if so how hard would it be to modify them.


----------



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

That is a design using a single full range driver. If you want a two way speaker then I wouldn't use that driver as it is intended to work without a tweeter.


----------



## dlneubec (Oct 9, 2006)

Another very good source for top notch designs is here:

http://htguide.com/forum/forumdisplay.php4?f=39

Dan N.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

If you are thinking of using a full ranger and want good sound and economy think about adapting the Quasi.Mo.D.O. with the Pioneer B20FU20-51FW (which is about $100 less than the Hemp driver) and a Motorola or CTS KSN-1005 with an L-pad. I built this loudspeaker, and when tuned to 35 Hz, modifications are made to the piezo, ala Godzilla, and phase plugs are added to the Pioneers, they offer an incredible sounding loudspeaker for the price.

http://www.melhuish.org/audio/DIYBX8.html


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I hgave no idea, but I've generally got a good impression about the Seas drivers, and Zaph Audio is definitely one of the more active DIYers out there.. maybe this one could fit the bill?

Seas Zaph Audio SR71 Kit - $330.68 for basic parts

JCD


----------

